# good mmo/mmorpg's



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

Well ive been on the search for a good and or decent one that doesn't have the same click and wait mechanic. that gets boring after the first few times. and adding a special skill to the mix doesn't really help.

What i am looking for is an action one. one that has a good combo system maybe. good game play that mixes it up a bit. the killing of monster and people is fun so the grinding doesn't put your average joe asleep after accumulating 50 or more kills.

*note* if you play WoW and or another mmo that i have played. mabye we can meet and play together or somthing like that. i dont want a million "go play WoW" post ive had WoW and i payed for it for almost a year. it is fun i give it that. but its not for me. alot of sad faces that day when i said i was quitting. anyway.

so throw any suggestions you may have at me. i will edit this post with suggestions and if its a bust. if your suggesting games that are not out yet i understand. alot of good games are coming in 2010 and i shall be playing those if they live up to there quality and gameplay.

swishybutt over and out.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

I currently play WoW, but I'm pretty bored of it.

Only other MMOs I've played "seriously" were Everquest II and EVE which are so full of grind it makes me want to die.

I'm currently in the open beta test of Fallen Earth. It's open to everyone, so feel free to try it. It's goddamn fun, and I'm enjoying it. It's an MMOFPS, which is a little different than you're probably used to. Beta testers are under an NDA so I can't exactly tell you more than that on a public forum, but yeah. It's free to try, and it's pretty fun.


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

Well i have played mmofps also. and since it is in beta. i shall try install and try it. ^^


----------



## Tycho (Jun 30, 2009)

A bunch of the people I hang around with elsewhere are playing a game called Dragonica.  I know only that it is an MMO and it's free-to-play.

I can tell you which ones to steer clear of, though.  Don't bother with Age of Conan, it's riddled with bugs and has been described as an early beta being passed off as a complete game.  Warhammer Online's PvE is anemic and unrewarding mostly, but their PvP/RvR is supposedly quite good (though you will have crybabies doing their usual "nerf rock, buff scissors, paper is fine" arguments about perceived class imbalances).  Lord of the Rings Online supposedly has incredibly good PvE but no PvP.

Guild Wars deserves a mention here, even though it's technically not an MMO.  The PvE in GW is surprisingly strong, and the PvP is strong as well - though once again you will have the crybabies screaming nerf on certain classes.  Costs money to buy but is free to play.

City of Heroes/Villains was (in my experience) a novel concept, but it felt grindy.  PvE is the primary draw, though there is PvP.

Also, haven't those swishy-butt avatars gone out of style yet?


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

Well i have played dragonica. yes it is fun for a while but it felt like 3d maplestory with the class changes and such. most of the time you are forced to party and do quest. same with MS.


And they may have gone out of style but im keeping it as my permanent icon.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

I was a beta tester for Guild Wars many many years ago, and so my experience is only with the base game and none of the expansion packs.

But Guild Wars *has no endgame.*

You hit level 20 aaaaand then that was it. You're done. Go away now.

Not to mention hitting level 20 took like what, a week?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 30, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I was a beta tester for Guild Wars many many years ago, and so my experience is only with the base game and none of the expansion packs.
> 
> But Guild Wars *has no endgame.*
> 
> ...



When they started tacking on the expansions with their campaigns it got better.  The Eye of the North expansion is almost purely for the purpose of extending endgame play.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Jade Dynasty.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Jade Dynasty.



I automatically ignore any MMO where you can spend real life money for in game rewards.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Uh, why? Don't you have to pay real life money for the extra content in Guild Wars too?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Uh, why?



Why even bother playing if someone can just go jizz 20$ all over their website and do better than me?

Fuck that.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 30, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I automatically ignore any MMO where you can spend real life money for in game rewards.



They're doing that in so many MMOs it's not funny, man.  Usually they just appeal to vanity (in my experience), and the "extras" are cosmetic and aesthetic doodads and easter-eggish stuff.

Edit: Just remembered GW started offering people filled skillsets for their characters for a certain amount of $ - instead of buying in-game and capturing them, players can pony up dough to circumvent that.  That, I do not like.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

They're not selling any better equipment that you'd not get from end game. And are not going to. They're just selling some neat fashion designs and unique clothes, mounts, and social stuff. You know, the minor stuff some people pay for in free games, there's always people who want to spend their money for stuff like that.


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

i think the real point about real money and mmos. is why spend money on somthing that you can play for free? but if you do pay your overpowered as all hell. hence the reason i quit GUNZ and gunbound. most people are looking for somthing they can just have fun in and just get away from the real world. not to spend alot of money on per month and premiums


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2009)

Warhammer Online: Brings nothing special to the table via PvE (Except lore, and if you're not a gamer who has an interest in background this will seem pointless) but - if you can find a balanced and populated server - has some decent PvP and 'RvR'.

Guild Wars:  It's free after you get the game, what more do you want?

Ultima Online:  It's a... 'unique' playstyle you'll either love or hate.  A couple free 'Shards' / servers exist online if you look in the right places.

However, none of these seem to be what you want upon re-reading the OP.  I can't think of any MMO's involving combo systems, but odds are you'll find it in a Korean MMO.  Can't help there:  Tend not to get much experience with such games.


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

Well ive played warhammer. its not my piece of cake. 

guild wars. i have to look into theres so much fuss about it and ive never tried it.

ultima..... that is the first time ive heard of it. except for the spell in FF but that is not very relevant eh?


----------



## Hollyheist (Jun 30, 2009)

Me personally i love Final Fantasy XI, its a much harder to level up on then most other MMORPG's which i think it awesome. gives it more challenge and doesn't get too old too fast... thats just me though... i haven't played in a while though.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 30, 2009)

I suggest Runescape, its a bit difficult for the newest players but it gets easy once your are past lv 20.  By difficult I mean you die easily.  Yeah you can pay extra to get more stuff.  ~$70 USD for a full year membership.  Its like a free roam, chat with players, kill stuff, train stats, get better, raise stuff game.  Not as addicting as WoW and I think alot easier to play.


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

Ack runescape. if i wanted eyerape i would go look at straight porn


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 30, 2009)

the killing and grinding in 2moons (US version)/dekaron (european version) is a lot of fun! its pretty bloody and gory and the gameplay works great!
the graphics arent THAT impressive but it works out and the skill effects are pretty cool, especially because the colors of the game are pretty vibrant.
other good games i played are rappelz, dragonica, atlatica, perfect world and all of its variations, florensia and runes of magic.
those are all free online games with an item mall, if you dont like those you should give guildwars a go, which is a buy to play game.


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

well i have tried 2 moons. and yes the killing is pretty funn....when your a fighting class of course. the magician class is your basic wimp hit and run. but i have played it for a while and yes its fun. but the mouse bugs me... and the camera is blah. but pretty fun.


all the other games up there ive had my go at already. cept guild wars. ive got to try that sometime already


----------



## Tycho (Jun 30, 2009)

zwlda said:


> well i have tried 2 moons. and yes the killing is pretty funn....when your a fighting class of course. the magician class is your basic wimp hit and run. but i have played it for a while and yes its fun. but the mouse bugs me... and the camera is blah. but pretty fun.
> 
> 
> all the other games up there ive had my go at already. cept guild wars. ive got to try that sometime already



Pretty sure there's a trial version of GW, so you don't have to drop cash on something you might not like.


----------



## zwlda (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems like a good idea. i shall look for a trial


----------



## Kami (Jun 30, 2009)

you could try helbreath, its quite an old game "diabalo 2 style gfx" but it has realy good game play
helbreathusa.com


----------



## zwlda (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks i might look into it ^.^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 1, 2009)

You can try SOTNW (Granado espada) -> http://swordofthenewworld.com
It's pretty good, grafic are great, you control up to 3 char at the same time, can do mission with your friend, big map, and many more.

All depend on your tastes.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Atlantica Online is a nice turn based game you get control your own party and everything the leveling isn't so easy but it is fun to play


----------



## zwlda (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions you two! i shall try them out


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 1, 2009)

zwlda said:


> i think the real point about real money and mmos. is why spend money on somthing that you can play for free? but if you do pay your overpowered as all hell. hence the reason i quit GUNZ and gunbound. most people are looking for somthing they can just have fun in and just get away from the real world. not to spend alot of money on per month and premiums



Again, how does having different social clothing or different mount make you over powered? You can't purchase any actual gear with real money at the moment, there's none planned in future, and even then you they'd not be as good as the ones you'd get from dungeons. 


This isn't called Runescape, which ironically, someone bought up which is like that. That game I'd not recommend to even my worst enemy.


You only purchase social things, clothing that doesn't have stats (called social clothing by most) and different mounts. In fact, I just checked and there's never even gonna be actual gear to be buyable, it's just fashion and designs for your clothes and tatoos and visual shit and such.


----------



## zwlda (Jul 1, 2009)

well were not talking about somthing simple like SL.

in gunz and gunbound when you buy customs your stats shoot up like crazy and you can kill much easier.


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 2, 2009)

zwlda said:


> well were not talking about somthing simple like SL.
> 
> in gunz and gunbound when you buy customs your stats shoot up like crazy and you can kill much easier.



Who said anything about SL? It's not even a game.

And not in Jade Dynasty. Which I've been talking about since page 1 if you have kept ignoring me and thinking I've been talking about SL.

http://jd.perfectworld.com/news/marketplace-updates---mounts--fashion--and-fun--4391


Please point to me from the list of the updates the stuff that shoots your stats up like crazy? The only thing I can see is the double exp thing but considering exp is pretty easily achieved in this game anyway, it's not a big deal. The another point is Dragon mirror

"First up is the *Dragon Mirror*.  Found within this mirror is a random item ranging from a Portal Charm, or perhaps a Lunar Stone and if you're lucky maybe the rare Esper - Golden Gourd:"


If you buy tons of Dragon Mirrors (with real money, mind you) then you could* possibly* get this rare esper. However as neat as it looks I don't think it's much better than usual in game ones. (And even if it would be, espers are just a fraction from the game and don't really affect the game much) 

The only game play affecting thing I noticed was the *Batteries* which are a welcome addition actually to most tanks.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 2, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Please point to me from the list of the updates the stuff that shoots your stats up like crazy? *The only thing I can see is the double exp thing *but considering exp is pretty easily achieved in this game anyway, it's not a big deal. The another point is Dragon mirror



You just pointed it out yourself.

If XP is so easy to obtain, why would there be a reason to need a double XP item?

Oh, because it isn't. And that makes the game easier for people with more money. The time it took me to get to, say, level 15, someone who has more money than me IRL could be at level 30.

Yep, that sounds fair to me.


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 3, 2009)

And you get double exp boosts from certain quests too. I never seen the need for the double exp item or the item that lets you dream and get exp while being offline but if someone wants to try that, by all means, let one have it. It's a free country. And that hardly can ruin the game unless you're stupid person who tries to get to level 130 or something before anyone else. I really don't see how someone being higher in LEVEL can turn you away from the game seeing as you start it at level 1 and everyone else is high in level compared to you. Playing the game, you get to 10 in a few hours and 15 in less than a day, 30 in two days. Hence why I said, double exp is needless. (There's double exp in Wow too and other rpgs, do you complain to the makers for letting the people gain that in their games too?)


EXP *is*  easy to earn in this game. IN fact, you don't even need to paly the game to get it.


Use meditate
Gain exp continuosly
????
Profit!


It goes without a saying that meditating is more time consuming than playing though.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> And you get double exp boosts from certain quests too. .



An in game reward for an in game action? Crazy idea. This doesn't require IRL money and so I'm fine with it.



> I never seen the need for the double exp item or the item that lets you dream and get exp while being offline but if someone wants to try that, by all means, let one have it. It's a free country.



No. "It's a free country" is a stupid argument and has nothing to do with the game being in the US. The game is probably from Korea or something anyway. Letting someone do something because they "want to try it" is horrible.



> And that hardly can ruin the game unless you're stupid person who tries to get to level 130 or something before anyone else. I really don't see how someone being higher in LEVEL can turn you away from the game seeing as you start it at level 1 and everyone else is high in level compared to you.



I can't tell if you're trying to be dense or not. It isn't that someone is higher in LEVEL that turns me away, it's that people can pay IRL money to be better than me, simply because I don't have as much expendable income.

Again, I don't care that they're better, but that they PAID IRL MONEY to be better that sucks.



> Playing the game, you get to 10 in a few hours and 15 in less than a day, 30 in two days. Hence why I said, double exp is needless. (There's double exp in Wow too and other rpgs, do you complain to the makers for letting the people gain that in their games too?)



Okay? And if I pay IRL money, I can be 10 in one hour, 15 in half a day and 30 in one day. You really seem to be missing the mark here.

And, uh, once again, the double EXP in WoW is from doing things in-game. You don't pay IRL money for double EXP in WoW.



Point is, paying IRL money for in game rewards is stupid and I'm not playing an MMO that allows it. Period.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

i have every Guild Wars game its by far the best MMO next to the offline RPG dot-hack (i have all of them never even made it through the final 2 us games as my ps2 actualy cought on fire RIP)

if you are up for the guild wars expirince so you dont get eye raped i can try to score you a CD key for factions, once you hit lvl20 and beat it on normal theres hardmode unlocking more and more titles, and items also theres the vanquishing of an entire map witch can take up to 1hour if you dont have every spot maped out.

i have sevral titles (6) 
elite luxon armour on my warrior >.> gosh im a nerd...
and as for the combat plenty of monsters and foe's to slay ^,.,^ iv played for 4 years! its tons of fun and the only money you ever spend is on the game in the box, or a skill pack for PVP combat only you cant buy IG gold/money/credits or weapons! they made it illegal and aginst contract the 5th month the game was out! 
so every thing you do is earned in PVE (player VS elementals) the next event i belive is dragon fest :3 hope you would join me IGN - Darkwave Slasher - 

PLEASE DONT LOOK AT STRAIT PORN T'IS HORIBLE! HORIBLE I TELL YOU! -whimpers-


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 4, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> PLEASE DONT LOOK AT STRAIT PORN T'IS HORIBLE! HORIBLE I TELL YOU! -whimpers-



What the fuck?


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Jul 5, 2009)

My best MMO experience has been from Mabinogi. 

It's a point and click. But combat doesn't consist of staring at the enemy while exchanging blows and spamming an instant whenever possible. You should check it out. It's honestly the best combat system I've ever seen.

Probably the only bad thing I can point out about it is that Nexon runs it and they have horrible customer support.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 5, 2009)

Deretto_Eevee said:


> My best MMO experience has been from Mabinogi.
> 
> It's a point and click. But combat doesn't consist of staring at the enemy while exchanging blows and spamming an instant whenever possible. You should check it out. It's honestly the best combat system I've ever seen.
> 
> Probably the only bad thing I can point out about it is that Nexon runs it and they have horrible customer support.


 and making custom music


----------



## Karshken (Jul 6, 2009)

Have any of you guys heard of a game called NEOCRON? I played it for a while and I loved it. 
its probably the most actionbased MMORPG I have ever come across (sci-fi guns and shit ftw) but yeah...you have to pay to play and most people were speeking russian when i was playing from my timezone.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Karshken said:


> Have any of you guys heard of a game called NEOCRON? I played it for a while and I loved it.
> its probably the most actionbased MMORPG I have ever come across (sci-fi guns and shit ftw) but yeah...you have to pay to play and most people were speeking russian when i was playing from my timezone.



P2P mmo are piece of shit. No life money sucker.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> P2P mmo are piece of shit. No life money sucker.



Ahahahahaha, oh WOW.


----------



## Karshken (Jul 6, 2009)

o0 shot down (ouch)


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 6, 2009)

since nobody else has said anything i will...
Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine
I played it, liked it, ran out of space and had to remove it. Its kinda unique in the weaponry. though the style of combat and the fact that when i played i couldnt find a death penalty was cool. 

Maplestory
After awhile i turned it into a chat program for friends i talked to...just like one of my friends did with WoW, Run by Nexon....and is slightly better if you can play the korean version, less faggotry and people shouting "OMG UR LEVEL 1 U SUCKZ!!" or "you dont have godly equips your a noob.." was a good game when i started now its just shit


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 6, 2009)

There is no such thing as a _good_ MMO, they're almost all the same with the same grinding up for levels, raids, collecting loot and crap like that. Atop that, they suck out hours and hours of your life away atop some money every month also.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 6, 2009)

Glaice said:


> There is no such thing as a _good_ MMO, they're almost all the same with the same grinding up for levels, raids, collecting loot and crap like that. Atop that, they suck out hours and hours of your life away atop some money every month also.



you are right in both points.
thats actually why i prefer offline games with online components again... you dont have to play them FOREVER to accomplish something, you just pick them up, play a little and thats it!
no raiding or grinding or farming for countless hours per day, no fees (ok, xbox live has fees but they are moderate and you pay for the whole service, not a single game) and you have time to play more games than just one.
a friend of mine wants to continue with fallout 3 but he cant because he "has so much to do" in world of warcraft... its ridiculous >.> and the game isnt even all that good! XD


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried Silk Road a long time ago.  It was fun for awhile.  It did look nice too, but the thief class was a little over powered.
Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine is fun.  I'm a fan of the series, so it wasn't hard for me to get into it.
Requiem: BloodyMare was ok for a free game too.  http://www.playrequiem.com/index.aspx


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

i love eq2 myself. Been playing for ages. Awesome game but the people in it look sorta like plastic dolls. Ha! But graphics don't make a game.


----------



## Envy (Jul 9, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> since nobody else has said anything i will...
> Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine
> I played it, liked it, ran out of space and had to remove it. Its kinda unique in the weaponry. though the style of combat and the fact that when i played i couldnt find a death penalty was cool.
> 
> ...



Your definitely right on IMAGINE, that's probably the best MMO I've played.

Maplestory, though, I must caution against: Even if not for it's abysmal community, after around level 20 the EXP curve begins growing by an insane and unfair degree. You would have to grind, and grind constantly, for very few rewards and little variety - Far more so than other MMOs. It's pretty much gamebreaking. There are other 2D sidescrolling MMos, and better ones at that, that you can seek out instead. Go there instead.


----------



## zwlda (Jul 17, 2009)

okay ive seen 3 suggestions by far in this whole suggestions thing x3 so let me point them out as i played them out or from my past.


shin megami tensei imagine. 
now i have played this one but in my opinion it felt a bit.....iffy i mean the persona captures was nice so you could have your own. the fighting was good cuz you could use spells and such and your persona also. but what i find a turn off is that alot of the the time your persona is more of your fighter as you sit there and blast away and or fight with it. i dont really mind it but its a bit excessive when your fighting a boss and like 3 monsters and your persona is batting away while you stand back and throw beads at it. 

mabinhgi (i know this i s wrong  )
That is not not my slice of awsomesauce its just Boring. in my opinion.

MS:
*kicks the person who even said this* maple is to damn grindy!


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 18, 2009)

FF11, if you aren't like so many furries. Plus finding a good Linkshell now means you'll be ready when 14 hits.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 18, 2009)

Glaice said:


> There is no such thing as a _good_ MMO, they're almost all the same with the same grinding up for levels, raids, collecting loot and crap like that. Atop that, they suck out hours and hours of your life away atop some money every month also.



All the while Blizzard gets richer and it's CEO looks more like the Monopoly Guy


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> All the while Blizzard gets richer and it's CEO looks more like the Monopoly Guy



WoW is a hit because it opened up the closed MMO field enough so that causals could get into it and not have to invest a bucket load of their life into getting 'good' It's the old time/reward model. It also now has enough of a endgame to keep the folks playing, with a system that won't let you rest very long and pretty much forces you to go though almost all of the end game content.

Every MMO has it's up and downsides, but the ones who are still going after 4+ years are the ones who stand tall. Plus once you get past the typically multi-million dollar cost of developing one, every month you have millions on millions of dollars placed into your accounts.


----------

